# Ever notice



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ever notice how few people actually say thank you to the great devs we have for our android devices? Yeah we click the "thanks" button, or might post in their threads. But how many of us actually take the time to send them a email/gtalk/im/etc to actually thank them for the wonderful work they do for us? I think we should all do so. And not only the devs, but the people who give up their time, and often their money, to bring us forums and sites like this one. Now I might get shot down on this, and thats fine, but if nothing else maybe it will show who ever reads this, be it a mod, a dev or a admin, that I personally appreciate all they do for us android users so that we can enjoy our phones the way we want to.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

I try to thank them as much as possible as well, but I think a lot of devs get annoyed by it. I see tweets every once in a while of certain devs making fun of noobs for mentions as well as other things like emails.
Try not to be a nut-rider, but yes show a lil appreciation just don't go too far.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know, I think the best way to show your appreciation without bugging them is to just throw a donation their way if you like their product. There's no reason to give them a message that they'll have to scroll through and read when you can just thank them with a few dollars. It's not too hard to give them a little bit every now and then if you're a fan of it and it's not going to break the bank in most cases. I'm not saying go overboard and give every dev $20 per application you use, but it's a nice way to be rewarded for your hard work when you're most likely just doing it to be nice.


----------

